# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Puccie Cookie et Néo

## Nadia68

Bonjour a tous  :Smile:  

j'ai trois boules de poils a la maison ,

Puccie lapine bélier de 2 ans 3/4 noire avec le nez blanc stérilisée, 
Suite au décès de son compagnon un lapin nain nommé Pompon du meme âge, nous avons pris Cookie, jeune mâle lapin nain de 3 mois  né le 13/05/2018 choisie par ma fille 
et moi j'avais craqué sur son frère , donc après 2 semaines de réflexion je me suis décidé a le prendre si personne ne l'avais choisi avant lol et oui a ma plus grande joie, malgrès les visites il était tjrs dispo , donc Néo lapin nain mâle né le 13/05/2018

DSC03899.JPGIMG_20180731_133456.jpg

Néo le noir et collier blanc 
Cookie le marbré 
Puccie la bélier 

et voici notre défunt Pompon

IMG_20180208_124934.jpg

----------

